# Comment "bien" utiliser un Disque Dur externe ?



## mwamem (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu les nombreux sujets sur les DD externes mais comme on dit : "trop d'information tue l'information" !!!

Bref j'aurais encore quelques questions concernant l'utilisation d'un DD externe:

(j'ai 1 imac g5 160go et je souhaite acquérir 1 DD externe sylvertouch 300 go firewire+usb2)


1) déjà, est ce un bon choix?

2) je souhaite diviser mon DD externe avec 1 partie sauvegarde du système tout entier (applications/documents vidéos,sons etc/navigateur avec bookmarks/...) et une autre pour stocker différents documents: Est-il préférable de partitionner le DD externe ? si oui, comment s'y retrouver ensuite?

3) Est-il possible d'utiliser le DD externe comme un DD interne?  Je m'explique: une fois mes 160go utilisés et sauvegardés sur le DD externe ; je repartirais à zéro sur l'ordi; mais comment faire pour facilement retrouver les anciennes données? il y aura sur le bureau deux disques durs: "interne" et "externe" et la il faudra que j'aille sur le DD externe pour retrouver ces données?


Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses et autres suggestions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

mwamem a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu les nombreux sujets sur les DD externes mais comme on dit : "trop d'information tue l'information" !!!
> 
> ...



Oui, un boîtier mixte est idéal pour un disque susceptible de passer d'une machine à l'autre (mettre au format "FAT 32" si tu veux un jour pouvoir l'utiliser sur PC)



			
				mwamem a dit:
			
		

> 2) je souhaite diviser mon DD externe avec 1 partie sauvegarde du système tout entier (applications/documents vidéos,sons etc/navigateur avec bookmarks/...) et une autre pour stocker différents documents: Est-il préférable de partitionner le DD externe ? si oui, comment s'y retrouver ensuite?



Un disque dur partitionné apparaît comme deux (ou trois ou quatre, selon le nombre de partitions) disques distincts, aucun problème, tu les repères par leurs noms



			
				mwamem a dit:
			
		

> 3) Est-il possible d'utiliser le DD externe comme un DD interne?  Je m'explique: une fois mes 160go utilisés et sauvegardés sur le DD externe ; je repartirais à zéro sur l'ordi; mais comment faire pour facilement retrouver les anciennes données? il y aura sur le bureau deux disques durs: "interne" et "externe" et la il faudra que j'aille sur le DD externe pour retrouver ces données?
> 
> 
> Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses et autres suggestions.



Là, je ne comprend pas bien ta question, qu'entends tu par "une fois mes 160go utilisés et sauvegardés sur le DD externe ; je repartirais à zéro sur l'ordi" ?


----------



## takamaka (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne comprend pas bien ta question, qu'entends tu par "une fois mes 160go utilisés et sauvegardés sur le DD externe ; je repartirais à zéro sur l'ordi" ?



En gros, il souhaite vider son G5 en transférant les données sur le Silvertouch... mais ca tu l'avais compris, je ne t'apprends rien  

Par contre, on peut préciser que la copie des données actuellement présentes sur l'iMac vers le silvertouch) n'est rien d'autre qu'un clone de son système actuel.

Pour cette opération, il peut utiliser Carbon Copy Cleaner (ou l'Utilitaire de disque)

Et la partition du silvertouch peut être la suivante :

Partition 1 = Clone système iMac (iapp, applications, etc...)
Partition 2 = Autres documents&#8230; 

>Mwamem : une fois les partitions crées sur le DD externe, y'a plus qu'à effectuer le clonage de ton disque. Pour cela, tu dois choisir la partition sur laquelle tu souhaites réaliser cette opération... càd, choisir le disque de destination ! 

Il restera alors une partition vierge que tu utiliseras pour sauvegarder les autres documents&#8230;

A chaque mise sous tension de ton DD externe, et comme te l'a précisé Pascal 77, tu verras apparaître sur le bureau du iMac, toutes les partitions crées sur le silvertouch.
Pour les identifier : le nom attribué + une icone "Disque".


Voilà je ne sais pas si c'est clair voire même si je ne dis pas de c........ mais bon&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

Le Maxtor est un choix raisonnable, perso je prefere les LaCie qui en plus arrivent preformates pour Mac. Je te deconseillerais franchement les partitions : c'est rigide, un tout petit peu risque, mais surtout ca impacte les performances. Rien ne t'empeche de creer tes partitions de facon logique... avec des repertoires.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Le Maxtor est un choix raisonnable, perso je prefere les LaCie qui en plus arrivent preformates pour Mac. Je te deconseillerais franchement les partitions : c'est rigide, un tout petit peu risque, mais surtout ca impacte les performances. Rien ne t'empeche de creer tes partitions de facon logique... avec des repertoires.



Faut voir de quoi on parle, l'impact des partitions sur les performances peut jouer (peut-être) si tu fait du "direct to disk", mais sur une utilisation plus basique, tu ne sens pas la différence. Pour le risque, depuis près de dix ans et six Mac ou je partitionne, j'attends encore le premier problème ayant ça comme origine. Par contre, j'ai pu sauver quelque fois mes données en les passant d'une partition endommagée à une autre saine avant de reformatter (la partition endommagée, pas le disque, hein !  ).


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir de quoi on parle, l'impact des partitions sur les performances peut jouer (peut-être) si tu fait du "direct to disk", mais sur une utilisation plus basique, tu ne sens pas la différence. Pour le risque, depuis près de dix ans et six Mac ou je partitionne, j'attends encore le premier problème ayant ça comme origine. Par contre, j'ai pu sauver quelque fois mes données en les passant d'une partition endommagée à une autre saine avant de reformatter (la partition endommagée, pas le disque, hein !  ).



Exact, tu ne ressens la difference que le jour ou tu reorganises et transferes un fichier d'une partition a l'autre. Perso des problemes de partition, j'en ai vu. Sous Windows, Linux et BeOS. Pas encore sous Mac. Enfin bon, je ne dis pas que ca se produira forcement, je trouve juste ca un peu complique et rigide. Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut  Mais malheureusement on le conseille trop souvent et trop facilement a des debutants qui feraient mieux de bien organiser leurs donnees dans des repertoires bien geres.


----------



## mwamem (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

merci à tous pour vos réponses. je vais me lancer dans la sauvegarde de mes données.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Exact, tu ne ressens la difference que le jour ou tu reorganises et transferes un fichier d'une partition a l'autre. Perso des problemes de partition, j'en ai vu. Sous Windows, Linux et BeOS. Pas encore sous Mac. Enfin bon, je ne dis pas que ca se produira forcement, je trouve juste ca un peu complique et rigide. Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut  Mais malheureusement on le conseille trop souvent et trop facilement a des debutants qui feraient mieux de bien organiser leurs donnees dans des repertoires bien geres.



Partitionner ne dispense pas d'une bonne organisation, mais permet d'autres petites choses, comme d'avoir un système de secours en cas de panne du principal (avec un portable par exemple, on à pas forcément ses CD à portée de main, pouvoir forcer le démarrage sur la partition d'a côté avec la touche alt peut-être bien pratique).


----------

